# Driving in Germany



## zoustar (Dec 12, 2013)

Few basic questions about learning to drive in Germany.

I currently do not have a 4 wheeler license & all these years have grown in moving in vehicles, left side of the road. 

Just wondering, 
i) how easy is to learn driving in Germany for a newbie
ii) To pass theoretical exam & general practical driving, is knowing German language a necessity. I mean surely, sign boards in roads & motorways are going to be in German. If so, is learning German a prerequisite to get license ?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

i) Not difficult if you get a good instructor. In a lot of the cities there are driving schools that also teach in English.
ii) I believe so, but you can drive for 6 months on an Indian licence, so that should give you enough time to learn what you need to know.


----------



## zoustar (Dec 12, 2013)

James3214 said:


> i) Not difficult if you get a good instructor. In a lot of the cities there are driving schools that also teach in English.
> ii) I believe so, but you can drive for 6 months on an Indian licence, so that should give you enough time to learn what you need to know.


I only have two wheeler license from India.

For Cars, I ve to start from scratch.

Btw, is German essential to writing license exams ?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe you can ask for the written exam in English. But ask early.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

zoustar said:


> I only have two wheeler license from India.
> 
> For Cars, I ve to start from scratch.
> 
> Btw, is German essential to writing license exams ?


Find a driving school that offers courses in English (shouldn't be a problem in Berlin, I found one for my boss a few years ago, wasn't hard at all).

You will be required to attend the theory course and they will be able to order prep material in English for you.

You will also be required to attend a first aid course - ask the driving school for English options.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It was a while ago, but when I got my license in Germany there was the option to take either the written test and/or the driving test in English, however, there is a fee (over and above the normal fee) for the English option in each case. I assume there may be a similar possibility for the first aid class, if that's still a requirement.

Learning German is not a prerequisite for getting your license, but it makes things a whole lot easier for you. I paid the money to take the written test in English, just to avoid "language issues" but I took the road test and the first aid class in German. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Miki23 (Nov 17, 2014)

Do I need international driving licence?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

An international driving license is actually nothing more than an "official" translation of your home country license. You don't need one, however having one may make some of the other processes involved in obtaining a license a bit easier.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

The test can be taken in many languages, including English.
But to get the license, you have to take costly lessons, and not just a few. The process altogether takes two/three month and costs at least €1000, more realistically €1500-2000 (and more if you fail and have to re-do the test, which seems to happen to most).


----------

